# watching our brown ewe



## Gorman Farm (Mar 9, 2017)

We are on lambing watch for our brown dorper/katahdin ewe. We thought perhaps she had something wrong with her because when we exposed her to the ram last season we saw him breed her a couple times, but she didn't take, but our other ewe did and she had twin boys from him. Then she was exposed to another ram this season and it appeared as though once again she didn't take. Again our white katahdin ewe lambed and gave us one lil girl who is now a little over a week old and adorable.
Surprise I was looking at her the last couple days and she is bagged up big time. She doesn't look huge, but she is definitely preggo. I was watching her at dinner time and she bit at her flank a couple times, I also saw her vulva is enlarged but no discharge yet. So I feel confident she will be giving us a lamb soon. Most likely one based on her girth size. Fingers crossed for an easy delivery.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 9, 2017)

Good luck and best wishes for an easy and successful delivery!


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 10, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> Good luck and best wishes for an easy and successful delivery!


X 2


----------



## Gorman Farm (Mar 10, 2017)

thank you still watching


----------



## Gorman Farm (Mar 28, 2017)

Our brown ewe finally lambed last night. It was an easy delivery and she is being a great mom. It's a ram lamb.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 28, 2017)

Nice lamb, congrats!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 28, 2017)

Cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 28, 2017)

Very nice!


----------

